# Damascus Earth



## Ridgerunner (Mar 15, 2012)

I had a major termite  issue last year on my outdoor grow. How much damascus earth should you  put in a 3 x 3 hole . and should it only be placed in the top 6 inches of the soil.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm thinking that maybe you are talking about Diatomaceous Earth.  I do not grow in soil, but I believe that most just layer it on the top when using it for insects in the soil.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 15, 2012)

THG is correct, if its Diatomaceous Earth, put it on top about an inch deep, but dont water through it or it is much less effective.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Mar 15, 2012)

Water 'washes away' diatomaceous earth.  It works great as a barrier outside your house to stop ants and other crawlies from coming in.  But its rendered useless by rain.

An inch deep though?  Wow - I've never used THAT much DE.  Only really takes a real thin layer -- as long as the bugs have to crawl thru it will work.  It shreds their tiny bodies like razor blades.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

it also contains cal/mag---how much---i would like to know???---imo i believe the plant will benefit from a dose of cal/mag while it breaks down and cycles thru during watering---top dress for gnats---water in for cal/mag


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 16, 2012)

How much? Try none. DE is 80-90% silica, no cal or mag.

Either you are thinking of something else, or someone gave you some very wonky information.

Wet


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

this is from ghorganics

What is Diatomaceous Earth? 
Diatomaceous earth is a remarkable, all-natural product made from tiny fossilized water plants. Diatomaceous Earth is a naturally occurring siliceous sedimentary mineral compound from microscopic skeletal remains of unicellular algae-like plants called diatoms. These plants have been part of the earth's ecology since prehistoric times. It is believed that 30 million years ago the diatoms built up into deep, chalky deposits of diatomite. The diatoms are mined and ground up to render a powder that looks and feels like talcum powder to us. It is a mineral based pesticide. DE is approximately 3% magnesium, 33% silicon, 19% calcium, 5% sodium, 2% iron and many other trace minerals such as titanium, boron, manganese, copper and zirconium. Diatomaceous Earth is a natural (not calcined or flux calcined) compound. Diatomaceous Earth is a natural grade diatomite. However, the continual breathing of any dust should he absolutely avoided.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

arbico-organics

Because of the pumice-like quality of fossil shell flour, it has been used to deter insect pests. If you are bothered by any of the following pests, DE is a good way to fight them: ants, bedbugs, box elder bugs, carpet beetles, centipedes, crickets, cockroaches, earwigs, fleas, grasshoppers, millipedes, slugs and silverfish.

Indoor and Outdoor Application: Sprinkle a light layer of Diatomaceous Earth in areas where pests frequent, including under stoves, cabinets, sinks, garbage cans, window and door frames and sills, entrance ways, sewer pipes and drains, and in cracks and crevices. Repeat treatment as needed.

Since this is food grade Diatomaceous Earth, it can be taken internally. Internal and external pests and parasites tend to be worse in animals with mineral deficiencies or other health issues. DE may be fed on a continuous basis to larger livestock for both parasite control and mineralization. DE is an excellent source of organic silica and a few trace minerals. The animal&#8217;s digestive system is not harmed by its passage; in fact, it has been proven to aid in the absorption of calcium and magnesium. Both calcium and magnesium are used in the body to build bones, teeth, connective tissue, and regulate muscle and blood flow. Since low Magnesium can lead to Grass Tetany in cattle, DE may be an added option for prevention, along with other prophylactic measures. DE can be part of any balanced mineral program in livestock.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 16, 2012)

Go with the Arbico def, " DE is an excellent source of organic silica and a *few* trace minerals ... it has been proven to *aid* in the absorption of calcium and magnesium." Emphasis is mine. Done business with Arbico before and they generally know their stuff.

The ghorganics with the 33% silica thing sounds like no DE that I've ever heard of in all the years I've been using it. Never seen an analysis that compares. Not for pure DE. Have no experience with this company.

Not to say it can't be so, but all the diatom skeletons I'm familiar with are almost pure silica, like the 80-90% that I mentioned before. Check wikipedia (yeah, I know), for a quick confirmation.

In any event, it's not worth getting into a pi$$ing contest over, but I wouldn't depend on it for your cal/mag needs. Dolomite lime for that. LOL

Wet


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

no pi$$ing contest here *wet*---i too am of the thought that it is primarily a silica and used against creepy crawlies---was not inferring that this was a primary source of cal/mag in my post---and just saying washing it thru in a watering is a good thing---there are a number of other sites that talk about the de analysis and they all list it as having ca/mag---


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 16, 2012)

all this talk about little ol diatoms... I studied these in depth in school.

This is how I'm used to seeing them:rofl:
google.com/search?tbm=isch&source=mog&hl=en&gl=us&client=safari&tab=wi&q=diatoms&sa=N&biw=480&bih=268#p=0


----------

